# About to buy a Visla puppy



## M4RTP (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I am about to go and visit a litter of Vizsla puppies with a view to getting one. They are only weeks old, and have been told by the breeder to come back after 5 weeks to choose one so we can get to see their personalities and find one that matches what we want.

I have had dogs throughout my life, and we have a 4 year old cocker spaniel in the family at the moment. We have arrangements in place to make sure the puppy has time to settle and for the first few months someone will be in the house to walk and play, and toilet train.

I've almost read too much on Google with all the potential health problem the breed can have, and the things you should ask when you see a breeder. We have spent a lot of time researching and are in love with the Viszla and just wondered if you can offer us any advice on what we should be looking for when we go and visit,

Thanks Martin


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Martin


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Oooooo how exciting, congratulations on good choice of breed Martin! I found this forum to be most helpful, you can search for all sorts of topics. 

Our new puppy is a wire haired vizsla, our first dog was a vizsla in 1995. 
We went to visit the breeder when Bod was only 5 weeks old to 'pick' one but he also wanted to temperament test and check at 7 weeks so although we picked Bod we knew we may well not end up with him (we did anyway!) but ALL the puppies were gorgeous, a well rounded litter size. Those last few weeks before collecting at 8 weeks - make the most of sleep mwhahahahahaha 'cos you're surely not going to have much in first few weeks after you bring your ginger home!

You're going to have a LOT of fun! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! There are lots of experienced caregivers here and I am sure that they will be happy to help you. I can almost see the warmth, love of life and sheer all around vigor that our Hungarian Dog will give to you for a whole life time!

As you can send lots of pictures, please do so. All I can suggest as a novice is that you work with your breeder carefully about issues of food and feeding as well as finding a very good Vet. Pet insurance seems to be important too- please consult with experts here on a choice of plans. There can be deals on preventative treatment in many plans but the veterans here will know a lot more than myself.

What seems to be a concern in the forum now is allergens; whatever you, the breeder and your Vet can do to avoid them before bringing the precious puppy home as well as after would give you much peace of mind.

As we are about six or so weeks away, if you get your pup around the 4th of July (or 1st for Canada Day), please keep he or she inside away from fireworks and please prevent any running away from fright.

Oh no kidding- prepare to share beds, sofas and chairs they ARE the Velcro dog. 

Bright Blessings!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try not to forget all your research, and questions you still want to ask the breeder once you see the puppies. 
You will understand once you meet them.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

If you search online you will find a number of different (but similar) puppy personality tests that you can look at to help you evaluate the pup if the breeder isn't already doing a test of his or her own.

My personal feeling is that it is better to get a bolder and more confident dog, and this is even more true with Vizslas. Far more problems come with fear-submission issues (which can be problem in our breed) IMO than come with a bolder more confident dog. 

Bill


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Ooh that's so interesting as we looking at pups tomorrow and I was told by a friend with a 10 month old vizsla to pick a really quiet subdued pup. Glad I read this!


----------

